# Is the last solve a DNF?



## asacuber (May 22, 2017)

Is the last solve a DNF? Because I cant think of any other reason as to why the solve could be a DNF(other than me not signing).


----------



## cubeninjaIV (May 22, 2017)

Unless you signed for a DNF, which I assume you did not, there is either an error in the results or much more likely, you did not sign at all. 

You can ask the delegate of your competition to confirm what happened, but if it is the latter, nothing can be done.


----------



## WACWCA (May 22, 2017)

So you didn't sign?


----------

